# This is so me...



## RJS (Apr 1, 2009)

To Be 6 Again...

A man was sitting on the edge of the bed, observing his wife, looking at herself in the mirror. Since her birthday was not far off he asked what she'd like to have for her birthday.


'I'd like to be six again', she replied, still looking in the mirror.


On the morning of her Birthday, he arose early, made her a nice big bowl of Lucky Charms, and then took her to Six Flags theme park. What a day! 

He put her on every ride in the park; the Death Slide, the Wall of Fear, the Screaming Roller Coaster, everything there was.


Five hours later they staggered out of the theme park. Her head was reeling and her stomach felt upside down.


He then took her to a McDonald's where he ordered her a Happy Meal with extra fries and a chocolate
shake.


Then it was off to a movie, popcorn, a soda pop, and her favorite candy, M&M's. What a fabulous adventure!

Finally she wobbled home with her husband and collapsed into bed exhausted.




He leaned over his wife with a big smile and lovingly asked, 'Well Dear, what was it like being six again?'


Her eyes slowly opened and her expression suddenly changed.

'I meant my dress size, you idiot!!!!'


The moral of the story: Even when a man is listening, he is gonna get it wrong!


----------



## owls84 (Apr 2, 2009)

I Love It!!!!!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Apr 2, 2009)

hahaha

That is great ... I had to send it to my wife ...she will get a kick out of it


----------



## JTM (Apr 2, 2009)

here you go.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuMZ73mT5zM"]YouTube - Mark Gungor - Men's Brain Women's Brain - EXTENDED[/ame]


----------

